# Nothing



## Emmalyne (Dec 30, 2020)

Nothing


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

I would definitely marry my spouse, but we have three kids so it's practically impossible to say no. What I would say is that given the opportunity I would do a lot of things differently. We both spent a lot of time letting our immaturity drive our behavior and distort our perspectives. Fortunately we got past our own shortcomings and 35 years later, we're as right as rain. 

We also have to realize I think, that the trials of life and marriage make us who we are so even though there are downsides or disappointments, we grow and improve. Deciding to undo all that would leave us where we were before and that's not always a good thing.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

If I could. I would be far too tempted to change crimes that would alter the future, making it less likely that we met at the right time.

But I would try my damnedest and probably succeed.

I am a charming devil after all.😈


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Interesting question. Without an obvious answer. With what I've been through, the obvious answer is no, but that's not the correct answer. If I could do it all over again, if the do-over didn't have to be identical, then yes, I would marry her again. But that assumes that being open and honest would have been a two-way street, which was not the case at the time. I still believe I married a wonderful woman who got trapped up by a lie that she couldn't recover from. That led her to believe it was better to lie than to say something that would either hurt someone or reflect badly upon you.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes I would. 
Definitely.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

no, the expectation of a life long partnership is not realistic. I knew a minute before I met her that it wouldn't work.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

No, with the present outcome. If I could go back and change things, maybe yes. I know I contributed heavily to the disintegration of my marriage. But I have to agree with Mr Nail that the expectation of a long life partnership is not realistic. We've raised our kids... now I believe it's time to go separate ways.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

The first one, oh hell no! The current spouses, yes. In fact, assuming that we got to take what we know with us, we would get together sooner. And with the exception of one of the wives, we all would avoid our first spouses.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

FlaviusMaximus said:


> ... but we have three kids so it's practically impossible to say no.


Given that me and one wife came from abusive marriages (her physical, mine emotional), even the kids are not enough to make us willingly and knowingly go through that again.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Yes to my second wife, a hard no and wish I never met my first. The only thing I would have done differently is met my second wife sooner.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm divorced. Yes only because- the kids. And, at the time, there was no way of predicting what he'd morph into a dacade later.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Yes, most definitely. I would have waited until we were older (we were both 18), got settled into my job, saved some money first, but yes, I would marry her again.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

When we are affectionate, have sex, etc, Yes, then, I feel "in love".

If I knew then what I know now, that her sexual attraction is not for me ? No. I have to think about that in the absence of sex, and following sex. The absence is the 99% timeshare.

When I have to pay the damnable credit card bills she insists on having "for emergencies"? No. Especially in light of the fact that in 10 years, not one dollar on any of those cards was an "emergency", that is, unless you call presents for the grandkids "emergent".....

When I have to commute 2 hours in snow to get to work, only to see my savings dwindling toward zero? No.

When I have to feed 9 cats + 4 or 5 outside, walk the dog, scoop litter, and wipe up the hairballs and puke ? No.



Livvie said:


> there was no way of predicting what he'd morph into a dacade later.


Nope, not even any way of knowing that it truly was not "metamorphosis", not even a month later.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

No.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Absolutely!


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Absolutely I would. Maybe in the alternate universe proposed I could have been made myself into a more mature and a better man beforehand too. I certainly wouldn't repeat the same stupid mistakes.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Thoughts like "if I could do it again, would I?", "what if we would have stayed best friends instead?", or "what if we wouldn't have gotten back together in college?" pop into my head from time to time. 

My answer is yes. The story couldn't be rewritten and I'd have to go through it all again, but my answer is still yes.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

First wife, absolutely not (assuming I had _some _foreknowledge of how things would go)!! Second, I absolutely would, even if I knew all the challenges we'd face.

Without some _foreknowledge_, the same conditions would apply and the same decisions would be made, so nothing would change.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

No for the first wife, no for the second wife and no for any future wife. Honestly, they would all say the same!


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

My first wife: no a chance, although I know for a fact she would. 

My now wife: in a heartbeat, faster than the first time. It took me long enough (so much fun being single) that I almost lost her.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Unequivocal YES.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

How quickly can I get back there and marry him? 

Yes, yes, a thousand times yes!


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Yes, because if I didn’t, I wouldn’t have my girls. If some higher power said I’d still send you your girls if you married someone else, then no, I would not marry him again. I’d get greedy and ask that higher power to hook me up with my BF. LOL


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Yes! Absolutely!

All the odds were against us. It it was a very impulsive decision, but we made it.

I still get butterflies in my stomach when I see him.


----------



## Imagirl (Aug 17, 2020)

I've only been married once so far and hell no I would not relive that pain again.


----------



## shortbus (Jul 25, 2017)

How about **** no.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Absolutely, no hesitation. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooking4fun (Apr 9, 2017)

Yes I would. Not to say that throughout the 35 years together there haven’t been rough patches. But I am still in love. When I got married I didn’t know what to expect. Partially because I am a “ deal with the situation “ person as well as my wife. I do miss some of the past because there have been changes throughout the years but I keep working on the current. I haven’t run across a deal breaker.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

No. That's a hard no.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

No.

I was the safe choice. I was kind of a backup plan. We "broke up" when I was busy in college (she moved back home and probably screwed some other guys but was always available when I was visiting home so they must not have measured up / been that good in bed) and then got back together ~6 months later. I had never been on more than two dates with anyone or had a real kiss from anyone else so I thought that was my one opportunity to be with someone. 

It may be (might have been) the only opportunity that I'll ever have or ever would have but I won't ever be the second choice or backup plan ever again. They can love and appreciate me and who I am or they can find someone else.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

We met very young in junior high and are still together. I wouldn’t change anything. We both aren’t perfect and have learned a lot along the way .... but who doesn’t.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Absolutely yes, without a shadow of a doubt. If I could change one thing, it would be meeting him sooner.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

RebuildingMe said:


> No for the first wife, no for the second wife and no for any future wife. Honestly, they would all say the same!


Even the future wives...?? Lol!!!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes and that includes my first marriage which didn't work out. Since one can only do the best they can at any given time, and both good and bad experiences help to inform better future choices.


----------



## AmericanMama (Feb 11, 2021)

I WOULD NEVER MARRY HIM AGAIN!!!🚫🚫🚫🚫🚫🚫🚫🚫🚫🚫🚫🚫🚫


----------



## hubbyintrubby (Jul 5, 2019)

#1 yes, #2 no.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

I love my husband, but if I had the chance to do it over again... I would have married his best friend, he's more my type.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

If I could keep my wonderful son, then I would _not_ marry my first husband again. But, I also know that being married to him was a huge part of making me who I am today. And I like who I am today. So, I can't really regret that marriage too much. 

My second/current husband? Absolutely! Every day and twice on Sunday!


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

My husband and I have been married 35 years - only marriage for both of us. Absolutely, I would marry him all over again. I was fortunate to find a really good man and I am thankful for him every day.


----------



## Gomezaddams51 (Jun 15, 2020)

Would I marry my first wife again? The answer is not just no but HELL NO!!! My first wife and I had 4 kids and she gained 100+ pounds with each one. She went from a cute little 17 year old, 130 pound, super sexy girl to a huge grossly fat woman. I married her for better or worse but not for that worse.... I got so the sight of her revolted me and I wanted to throw up looking at her. Plus my daughter thinks her mother is Bi-Polar with emphasis on the depressed part and she can't wait till her mother retires so she can start slipping her pot and Valium in her food.


----------



## Shiksagoddess (Jan 20, 2011)

No. that MF is not worth the stress he and his family put me through over the last 20 years.


----------



## Parallax857 (May 15, 2012)

For me, the answer is yes, definitely. Even more so knowing how well things turn out. But it is my third marriage. Wife number one, no way. Wife two, yes, but I'd behave better and try to work with her to make it a lifelong bond. Wife three, without question.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

I would eventually, but I would marry some other people first.


----------



## kr777 (Feb 12, 2021)

.


----------

